# Microsoft Visual C# 2008 => Active X-Steuerelement



## Neger für alles... (23 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein kleines VB Programm in Microsoft Visual C# 2008 programmiert.
Ich habe ein "Active - X Steuerelement" in mein Programm eingebunden, welches auch im Debuggen sauber läuft! (Toolbox => Elemente Auswählen => Reiter: COM - Steuerelemente)
Möchte ich nun die .exe Datei oder ein setup  von diesem Programm auf einem anderen Rechner laufen lassen, geht dort erst mal gar nix...
Auch wenn ich den Task Manager auf habe, kann ich dort kein öffnen einer Anwendung feststellen!
Was muss ich machen, damit ich z.B. von Excel ein Diagramm welches ich in das VB Programm eingepflegt habe, dieses (.exe) auch auf einem anderen Rechner läuft?


----------



## jack911 (24 Juni 2010)

http://www.softgames.de/forum/frage123251.html


----------



## Neger für alles... (29 Juni 2010)

Kann es sein, das man irgendwelche .OCX oder .dll bekannt machen muss?
NetFramework 3.5 ist installiert!

Auf dem Rechner auf dem das Programm geschrieben wurde läuft es tadelos, nur auf dem Zielrechner nicht!
(Dort ist auf NetFramwork 3.5 SP1) installiert!


----------



## vierlagig (29 Juni 2010)

ausführen... cmd ...in den ordner wechseln wo die dll liegt, die du verwendet hast (und hier her auf den zielrechner kopiert hast) ... regsvr32 name.dll ... fertsch, wenn es eine dll ist. bei ocx sieht das ein wenig anders aus: regsvr32 name.ocx


----------



## Neger für alles... (30 Juni 2010)

Ich kann diese .dll leider nicht mit regsvr32 bekannt machen,
Fehlermeldung:
Der Knoteinstiegspunkt konnte nicht gefunden werden

Woran könnte es liegen?
Ich programmiere wir Microsoft Visual C#2008, gibt es da keine Möglichkeit, das mir das Programm eine komplett fertige .exe erstellt oder ein Setup?


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juni 2010)

Neger für alles... schrieb:


> Ich kann diese .dll leider nicht mit regsvr32 bekannt machen,
> Fehlermeldung:
> Der Knoteinstiegspunkt konnte nicht gefunden werden
> 
> ...



die dll selber geschrieben?
com-dlls mit visual express zu erstellen ist (nahezu) unmöglich. du bekommst sie systemweit nicht angemeldet. andere möglichkeit: während der laufzeit bekannt machen...


----------



## Neger für alles... (30 Juni 2010)

Nein, ich habe die dll nicht selber geschrieben, so hell ist die Leuchte nicht...

während der Laufzeit bekannt machen, und wie?


----------

